# Supernova, anyone used it latley?



## scooterism (24/9/17)

I ran a search and came up with that someone ordered it in a Melb BB.

I would like to know what it's qualities are, what style would you use for and and any other info would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Markbeer (24/9/17)

Hi

It is a hybrid biscuit, crystal type malt to me. It does darken the beer a fair bit and add malty flavours. For an APA I would keep it under 10%.

Over 20% and you start getting a touch of Melanoidin flavours.

I am happy with it, it isn't sweet

Mark


----------



## Dr_Rocks (24/9/17)

Here:

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/gladfield-supernova-malt.93493/#post-1456002


----------



## MHB (24/9/17)

https://www.gladfieldmalt.co.nz/why-supernova-malt/
https://www.gladfieldmalt.co.nz/our-malts/#supernova-malt

The maltster is usually a good place to start
I have tasted it but not brewed with it, so cant comment on its flavour in finished beer, to me it tasted like a UK Amber malt, maybe a bit softer flavoured.
Mark


----------



## Mardoo (24/9/17)

I've messed with it in a couple of brews.

First thing, this is not a crystal malt, but a roast malt. It's not as dry and savoury as biscuit, but seems to my palate to fall somewhere between a biscuit and a Belgian aromatic, with an emphasis on caramel flavour.

10%-12% seems a sweet spot for getting the caramel flavours into an IPA without getting into the melanoidin territory. That was my interest in it. Adding caramel flavour without non-fermentable sugars. It has not yet proved itself to be a drag n' drop solution though. It definitely has promise, but IMHAO it is sensitive to the rest of the malt bill, as well as to intense hops. I'm wanting it to play a supporting role, but haven't yet found the ideal way to integrate it yet.

After messing with it a bit, I think the way I need to test it - which I haven't done yet, but intend to - is have a go at a 90% pils/10% Supernova with low hops.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/9/17)

It sounds perfect for the Rogers clone!!!


----------



## shacked (24/9/17)

I've done an English Bitter, APA and a red sour from a triple batch. 

Maris for base malt, supernova at around 10% and torrified wheat for 5%. All three turned out great! (Sour only 4 months into fermentation) Not sweet so you load up on it. Quite biscuity. Love this stuff. 

I've also used it in high gravity dark beers and a sour porter. It can get a bit lost with a lot of other spec malts. 

Probably best used in simple grain bills.


----------



## shacked (25/9/17)

One of the cool things about supernova is the colour. Here are some photos of the 10% supernova brew:


----------



## scooterism (26/9/17)

So with just a little effort, you've got yourself a dark beer..

A dark pale ale of sorts is what I'm after.


----------

